# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Cration de dll pour utiliser dans Crystal Reports

## poulounche65

Bonjour,

comment peut-on gnrer une dll avec une fonction dedans puis l'utiliser dans Crystal Reports dans les fonctions supplmentaires ???

Merci.

----------

